

Show HN: NeyetLight for Android (it's like Flux or Redshift) - Absurdity
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.absurdsoft.neyetlight

======
Absurdity
Based on feedback I've been getting I've dropped the price to $0.99 from
$2.99. I don't know if I'll keep it there though. Thoughts?

